# replace front brake pads



## bob87 (Aug 13, 2007)

I would like to replace 95 quest front brake pads by myself. I don't have any experineces on it. anyone can give me the detail instructions, it will be great if the instruction includes the photos. your help is great appreciated.

bob


----------

